# Cub Cadet 265 throttle/carb linkage



## reneluna55 (Mar 2, 2014)

i have an old international cadet 265 (maybe 70's model), my linkage i think was messed with by previous owner, does anyone have on that could send me pics of the linkage from the carb down to the governor? i would appreciate it much so i could get it fixed before tomorrow theres a storm coming in


----------



## greatwhitebuffalo (Feb 11, 2014)

I have a 268 that may be similar, will try to get you pics tomorrow. If you want to SELL the 265 let me know, I'd buy it for parts. I just reassembled the auger drive gear box today, put 2 new bearings/races in, and 3 new seals, and had the ring gear welded up and ground to size, it had 3 broken teeth and 3 chipped teeth. Those machines are battlewagons. This one is 42 year old and still rebuildable after all this abuse it had. Mine is running now and just needs the new shear bolts installed and the bottom plate from an Ariens drilled to fit.


----------



## reneluna55 (Mar 2, 2014)

I think the 268 might be a little different but it wouldn't hurt to try, thank you!


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

I would look here and see if anything resembles what you have.

donyboy73 - YouTube


----------



## reneluna55 (Mar 2, 2014)

He's got useful info, a lot of similar but nothing on the cadet 265 I'm getting frustrated lol


----------



## greatwhitebuffalo (Feb 11, 2014)

*pics 268 linkage*

ok this is 8HP, you have 5HP, don't know if it's the same, but here is what I have 

to adjust governor on this, you have to bend a tab


----------



## greatwhitebuffalo (Feb 11, 2014)

also take a look at this video, and perhaps search for another video for 5HP Briggs governor on youtube


----------



## reneluna55 (Mar 2, 2014)

Thanks so much! It is quite differen, I actually found a video on the 130202 and like I suspected I'm missing pieces from the throttle and linkage, I think I wanna replace the engine with a predator engine from harbor freight.


----------



## greatwhitebuffalo (Feb 11, 2014)

harbor freight is most likely Chinese scrap. I would not use that engine, it won't last. Do a search on Ebay for 5HP governor parts, you can probably buy the little pieces you need for only a few bucks. If that's a vintage Briggs you'd be better off keeping it.

unless you want to go up in HP, then I'd replace it.


----------



## reneluna55 (Mar 2, 2014)

Ive been reading alot on those engines and theyve gotten nothing but good reviews, the people that have replaced them have said theyve lasted and the hp on them is pretty amazing.


----------



## gsnod (Sep 2, 2013)

I have to endorse the HF engines. I replaced a 212 engine onto a Toro 24 inch 2 stage, and it runs fine. Great on fuel. The only challenge was the shaft size pulley diameter. BUT, I got hold of a sheave, and went from a 1 inch to 3/4 inch shaft and used it quite a bit over the past month.


----------



## reneluna55 (Mar 2, 2014)

I don't know what the shaft size on that vintage Briggs and Stratton 5 hp engine,hopefully I can find a pulley for the new HF engine so I don't have to have anything machined, does anyone know if you can adapt a magneto to that HF engine? I'd like to run lights on that blower.


----------

